# 3D Viewer?



## Guest (18. Nov 2004)

Hi Leutz...

gibt es ein Tutorial, wie man sich einen eigenen Java 3D Viewer zusammen bastelt? Kann ruhig erstmal sehr einfach sein, so dass nur Dreiecke gezeichnet werden können... Oder hat von euch schon mal jemand einen gebaut?

Danke...


----------



## Oxygenic (18. Nov 2004)

So ein spezielles Tutorial wirds nicht geben, aber ich empfehle einen Blick auf Java 3D für Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2004)

Dank dir erstmal. Wird mir da das Buch "Java 3D Programming" von "Daniel Selman" weiter helfen? Oder was wird sonst so empfolen?


----------



## Oxygenic (18. Nov 2004)

Ähm ich hatte den Titel des (sofort downloadbaren) Dokuments eigentlich in meinem Posting genannt...


----------

